# Effect of Squats and Lunges



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

I read 2 members in this form saying that squats and lunges helped them to cure leaky gas.

Whenever i do squats or lunges(without weights), i feel my glutes and thighs terribly weak and i feel like my rectum is protruding. Is it sign of getting worse before healing. I only tried thrice in different instances and stopped doing because i was feeling little weak in that area.

Does anyone do regular squats and lunges and still have LG?


----------



## MrMcFartsalot (Oct 5, 2016)

It's worth a shot, I guess. Of course, it definitely has to be a long term thing because before I had lg, I had also been doing squats, about 200 every day, but after a year of not doing them, lg happened. I've been having lg for less than three months but I haven't gotten back to the squats. Kegel exercises don't help me.


----------



## Allen.tannenbaum (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm spreading my thread around this website for others to see because its a simple solution and it worked for me. If your symptoms do not improve in 4-5 months then I'm sorry! Either way this worked for me and i hope it does for you too.

-Take 1 MAGNESIUM CITRATE supplement (150mg or 200MG) three times a week (Monday/Wednesday/ Friday) after a full meal (after dinner).

-If you begin to experience diarrhea, then reduce the amount of Magnesium citrate to twice a week or even once a week. Make sure to take it with food! Not on an empty stomach!

It took about 4 months for things to get completely back to normal though&#8230; it did take a while&#8230;

-this is optional, instead of sitting on the toilet; you could instead place three strips of toilet paper on the group to make a tray and SQUAT, using the toilet paper as a collector. I know it sounds ridiculous, but that's how we humans defecated before the invention of what we now know as a toilet. Obviously, you will only be able to do this at home! But it should help your pelvic floor muscles to relax.

The MAGNESIUM CITRATE (150MG) mixed with the SQUATTING, should help you pelvic floor relax and your anal sphincter to heal.

-Magnesium is essential for MUSCLE RELAXATION and FUNCTION. When I was going through this, I tried everything, and I was just lucky to have tried this and it worked for me.

If this does work for anyone else, please spread this, if this simple solution helps someone else, like it has helped me, that's amazing!


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Squat position is causing me to leak more gas after bowel movement. Is it normal? 
Are you 100% completely free of leaky gas? How much time did it take for you?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

oceanblue141 said:


> Squat position is causing me to leak more gas after bowel movement. Is it normal?
> Are you 100% completely free of leaky gas? How much time did it take for you?


yeah at first... it pushes it out. but keep it up & read my story


----------



## MrMcFartsalot (Oct 5, 2016)

I have a hypothesis. So let's say these squats are allowing you to block the passage to your anus, and leaky gas has a putrid smell that permeates the room in a matter of minutes which is constant when you don't do squats. When you get older, those sphincters get weaker as well, so do you suppose squats are just a temporary solution to the problem at hand? Wouldn't attacking the source of the smell be a better long term solution?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't think it is specific leaky gas smell... I think that being from your digestive system it does reflect what you've eaten. I think it is just a fart you're not holding in that's why sometimes you smell it and sometimes you don't. Because you are used to your own odor. 
Normal old people never had this leaky gas problem so it is not related to age. You maybe have a lazy sphincter that needs to be rieducated (grown, trained) to hold the wind in. It is also the only solution you can medically get to. When this all occurred to me my pelvic floor was so weak I could barely move it and I remember bowel movements being very fast. Now to get a bm it takes me awhile because the muscles are more clenched so I have to relax them more. The right muscle movement make you wanna hold on to something with your hands. The right movements make you wanna grab something with your hands when doing it. Or squeeze your wrists. If you don't experience this 'desire' as you train, you're not using the correct muscle. In this case, you're leaking because of muscle absence. Squat sort of use that muscle that's why they help but more focused excercise would do more


----------

